# JS Bach BWV 998 Allegro on a Strat



## Bachololic (Jan 27, 2014)

Hi,

Here's my transcription of JS Bach's BWV 998 played on a strat with hybrid picking.






I hope you enjoy it,

Thanks
Chris


----------



## BrianW (Aug 23, 2017)

That was a very enjoyable piece sir. Well done with the transcription and the playing!

cheers


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Nice tone--nice picking--sounds cool.

I love Bach stuff on guitar.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

Amazing. Bach is the master of all times imo. And you did that superb justice. First class

Hey tried to pm you. Here's the message. 
*that was an incredible version of that Bach piece. I'd like to send you a v- pick. 

Lmk what Your preference is and I'll ship it off soon. 

Really awesome. Hope to chat one day. 

Sean 416***_******


----------



## Bachololic (Jan 27, 2014)

Thank you all for the kind words. Glad you enjoyed the piece.


----------



## Bachololic (Jan 27, 2014)

Hi Sambonee, I can't seem to find the private messages on the forum? What is a v-pick?

Chris




sambonee said:


> Amazing. Bach is the master of all times imo. And you did that superb justice. First class
> 
> Hey tried to pm you. Here's the message.
> *that was an incredible version of that Bach piece. I'd like to send you a v- pick.
> ...


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

Your settings won't accept private messages. 

V-picks are had made picks from Nashville that are 25 years strong in the business and in the hands of Santana, Billy gibbons, and more. 

I thinks they're special and you need to try one.


----------



## Bachololic (Jan 27, 2014)

Thanks, my email is
I can send you my address that way if that works.
I generally use tortex picks at around .73mm

Thanks again
Chris


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Nice job. Nice technique.


----------



## Bachololic (Jan 27, 2014)

Thanks, glad you liked it.



Dorian2 said:


> Nice job. Nice technique.


----------

